# Mohair



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Mohair is expensive, but if you buy the real thing, and looks after it well it is a good product. I have a mohair cinch, must start using it again, but I prefer leather for my breastcollar.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think they work much better than a felt cinch.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

They are worth the money, yes as they last longer, stretch without permanently overstretching and absorb moisture nicely. If you take care of it, they should last you a long time.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I like mohair. Outfitters Supply sells a 17-strand pure mohair for $40. I have used the ones that are 24-strands, which are expensive, but don't see they are any better than the 17-strand. OutfittersSupply.com


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I love my mohair cinchas. Use them on my english saddle! I think they're the best.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I also only use strand cinches now. My WB mare was really sensitive to any neoprene styles so we made the switch. She did alright with a felt cinch, but it just didn't breathe. One of mine I'm pretty positive _isn't_ mohair - it's more likely a cotton strand. It's held up really well though over the years.

Breast collar I also prefer leather. You'd probably be just fine with mohair.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

A mohair cinch is well worth the money. Make sure it's 100% mohair and not a cotton/mohair blend. If you take care of it, it will last forever. I finally retired mine after 20 years--- the metal fittings were worn out, not the mohair. Never had a sore horse. I powerwashed it a couple of times a year with gentle detergent. 

I need to find another one. I have a felt cinch I bought in the meantime as it was the only thing available locally on short notice, and while it's ok, I don't like it nearly as well.

I wouldn't bother with a mohair breastcollar, though. They kind of look tacky and I prefer leather.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I always used mohair cinches, but then tried the Weaver Airflow cinches, (except on my western show saddle, for appearance ) and for me they work better
I have ridden many long mountain rides with them, and never sored a horse
They allow the cinch area to breathe, and distribute pressure better, JMO,, plus are very easy to clean after every long ride
Agree on the breast collar. I have a Billy Cook, that I bought at a good price, at a local horse auction, where one of the regulars brings up some Billy Cook Tack


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Well, I always used mohair cinches, but then tried the Weaver Airflow cinches, (except on my western show saddle, for appearance ) and for me they work better


Do they have any stretch to them? I like the look of those


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Do they have any stretch to them? I like the look of those


 Stretch, like in lengthwise? Not really, but each of those like bubble structures give. I also like the fact that the cinch ring itself is covered, plus it has a neat way of doing up, sort of a pully like action
After you put the latigo through the first part, the bottom has a sort of pully action.making it very easy to do up


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I use mohair on my riding saddle. I cheaped out on the pack saddle and got mixed synthetic/mohair string cinch. Picks up trash and stickers where mohair does not for some reason.

If Supracor ever makes a cinch, I'l buy one. Otherwise I'll stick to 100% mohair and for the pack saddle also.

Alpaca cinches stretch, or so I read, but not mohair. I've actually thought about trying an alpaca cinch but need to research/read further. Elastic cinches are supposed to be good for the horse.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Love mohair. The added expense is worth is. I hand wash in cool clear water, no detergent. Spiffy.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I think they are worth the money. The tricky part is finding one that is 100% mohair, few of them are. A lot of cinches marketed as "mohair" are mostly rayon which is a manmade material. In my opinion, quality tack is worth the extra money because it is better for the horse and will outlast all the cheap crap made in china. 

For this type of cinch I like a lot of strands. We want even pressure, and for the cinch to not bunch up in a narrow band that will eventually become sore or painful for the horse. If they are made right, you get the benefit of a natural fiber that won't irritate your horse's skin and won't pinch and will spread the pressure.

Alpacca and Angora are also good materials. if you are on a tight budget a Weaver felt smart cinch is a good alternative.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have three mohair cinches. Three different lengths. I've had cotton rope/string cinches and neoprene, both sored horses on long rides with lots of draws and ridges. They only did it once, though. I tossed them.

I've not had mohair sore a horse. I cold water wash with barely any soap and rarely do it. I brush off any dried sweat and don't find debris on them often. 

I like smooth leather for breast collars.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Mohair works best for one of my horses, and worth the money I feel. In fact it was $10 more than a neoprene smart cinch that I have for my other horse who seems to be okay with that kind.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Well, I always used mohair cinches, but then tried the Weaver Airflow cinches, (except on my western show saddle, for appearance ) and for me they work better
> I have ridden many long mountain rides with them, and never sored a horse
> They allow the cinch area to breathe, and distribute pressure better, JMO,, plus are very easy to clean after every long ride
> Agree on the breast collar. I have a Billy Cook, that I bought at a good price, at a local horse auction, where one of the regulars brings up some Billy Cook Tack


I had an airflow cinch, but had to replace it in a year because it got hard. Not sure it was the AZ heat that did it or something I cleaned it with. I like my mohair cinch.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Tree saddles made of wood and leather latigo will add 'give'. Unless a rider needs to have her/his cinch really tight, I would caution against using those cinches with the pulley action buckles. I ride with fairly loose cinches. I had to be really careful not to tighten those cinches too much. Ended up not using the pulley part at all.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Quite a few custom saddle makers sell their saddles with mohair cinches as a matter of course. Perhaps a local saddlemaker would be a good source. As stated above, make sure the cinch is 100% mohair and not a blend. I prefer the double-ply roper style, but a good one in any style is worth the money.

I have never had one sore a horse.


----------

